# Can you (do you) feed round bales to miniature horses?



## walkoffaith (Feb 11, 2011)

I currently have 10 miniature horses and am finding it difficult to keep hay in front of them as much as I would like. I have no experience with feeding round bales and am looking for advice. Is it safe, what kind of round bale feeder would be best if any, how fast are my 10 likely to go thru an round bale, do I need to be careful of certain types of hay (as in alfafa) so they don't over do it, etc. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.


----------



## chandab (Feb 11, 2011)

I use both small square and round bales with my minis. Most of the time, I just fork the hay off the bale for the minis, but I do have a round bale feeder and sometimes put most of a bale in the feeder.

You do have to watch for dust and must in the round bales, just like the small squares, but they are a little harder to dispose of, if you do get a bad bale. I like to pull the whole outer layer off and not feed that, regardless of how good it might look; we do have cattle, so I have a good place to "dispose" of bad bales or bad sections.

Edited to add; my round bale feeder was an auction find, its a sheep/calf feeder and works out perfect for the minis. [Except right now, its buried under about 2' of snow, so they are eating over the top of the feeder, instead of between the bars.]

And, my I feed primarily grass hay with minimal alfalfa.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Feb 11, 2011)

I use a cradle type feeder and first cutting grass. They will waste some. But it sure is easy.

Bales are different sizes so hard to predict.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Skylight_minis (Feb 11, 2011)

YES!!! Round Roll is a must at my house. 9-10 mares go through one a week!! I do have a hay ring and i built a top for it. I used pvc to make a frame and covered with tarp. Keeps most of the hay under neath dry. I also have the roll set up on a wooden pallet so its not sitting right on the dirt.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 11, 2011)

I feed my guys with a round bale and feeder. I have 600 lb bales and they last about 12-13 days. I use a feeder like this but I cut the feet off except for about 2 inches. That's what holds it off the ground completely. As they work their way through the bale I make sure that it is still accessible to the edges. They can't reach the middle or even half way into the middle. I actually have the feeder between a fence line. Boys on one side and girls on the other. It works great! I found that the first bale, they went trhough quicker but after that they slowed down and now are like clock work. Ther is very little waste too. The feeder reaches their chest so they can't pull the hay out and I only feed the 4x4 size. That leaves room for the hay to fall inside the feeder and not on the ground outside.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 11, 2011)

We have our own hay and it is round bales. 1000 # bale will last my 10 mares about 3-4 wks depending on weather and yes they waste some They have access 24/7


----------



## Tremor (Feb 11, 2011)

We feed our big hay bales starting November to June.

My dad made this feeder for my herd. We use it for bales and grain. My dad uses our tractor to lift the bale and he puts it in on its side. We take the netting off before we put it in though (while its in the air above the feeder)


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the first year I have used round bales. I went to them this year because I was burning through my square bales in the loft so fast due to the extreme cold weather and feeling the need to feed them more to help them stay warm. I don't have a round bale feeder (yet) but have asphalt "patio" areas around the barn, so I set the round bale on that and it is in a sheltered place. There is some waste, but not much and my guys love it! I paid more for a really nice quality alfalfa/timothy mix, but it was totally worth it because they have come through the winter looking great!

Barbara


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 11, 2011)

we feed round bales to pastures that have groups of horses. We raise our own hay and they are orchard grass mix.

for the really big groups, we roll out most of the bale so horses can find their spot and eat without crowding and fighting. with the big crowds, one round bale won't allow the less timid horses to get in there and get their fill. Luckily those pastures we roll out have a hill and we start at the top and just let it roll on down to unwind a nice carpet of hay along the way. They find their spot like a big buffet table. Large groups last about a week, smaller groups alittle longer.

in the spring you can see where the hay has been with the seedlings and new grass coming up - nice green paths all over the pastures LOL


----------



## Leeana (Feb 11, 2011)

I use roundbales for my broodmares, makes things so much easier and saves time. We put 2-3 roundbales in a shed area and let the mares stick their heads in and eat as much as they like. Push the roundbales closer as we need to as they eat off them. Below is a picture..works for me. The one thing I stress about the roundbales is that I go in and cut the strings off and do not let the strings stay on, as they will eventually loosen up and the ponies can get their feet/head hung up in them. They dont get to touch the roundbales until the strings are all cutt and removed.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 11, 2011)

Regular bales of grass and alfalfa hay. Three reasons why we don't use round bales...

 

One is that there is more chance of dead rodent or snakes which can potentially produce toxins such as botulism. Large stock will eat the round bale down much quicker than Miniature horses and cattle can take such things--I just can't take that chance! 

 

The other reason is you need be able to have a barn which can hold enough round bales and the tracter equipment to move them around. 

 

The other reason is it's much harder to pull smaller sections off if you are feeding one who is foundered, needs to loose weight or is ill.

 

Round bales are very popular, but just not fesible for us.

 

Fact is I wish the bales were even lighter, called "Women Bales" easy for us women to pack around, but the harrow bed won't take such light bales....ahhhhhhhhh 





 

Jenny


----------



## Relic (Feb 12, 2011)

We've fed big rounds for many years with no problems..

Stallions are hand fed so l like to do it in the barn out of the elements and use the wheel barrel to deliver to each stud hut..






all others are on hay 24/7 in a long fenced in row the feeder is moved when that bales done to the next..l keep bales seperate with 2 10' panels across the middle so they don't get into the next bale in the row.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 12, 2011)

We have never fed round bales much, mostly because 1) we don't have a tractor so cannot handle them easily and 2) it's actually very difficult to get GOOD round bales. We've tried some here & there over the years and more often and not the hay is not good in them. So many of the farmers bale the hay a bit too tough & it doesn't keep--they might be able to make good small squares, but the hay needs to be just a wee bit more dry to keep in a big round bale.

I have found 3 guys who make decent round bales. One I haven't actually bought any from yet but may this coming year. The other two...I did buy from this year. The rounds are so much cheaper than the small squares, and I had trouble getting small squares that weren't heavy alfalfa this year. I like to fork the hay out to the horses twice a day, so our bales were all put out in the side pasture last fall. That worked fine, except we now have 3+ feet of snow and so the round bales are very hard to dig out! I didn't put the bales out in the pastures because I thought the horses would waste too much if I just let them eat off the bales. However....

Some of the mares recently climbed over the fence (deep snow means fences are very low!) into the hay yard, so I opened the gate & let the rest of them out. That is 11 horses I no longer have to feed--and they are doing a fine job of getting hay off the bales. They've eaten one bale that I couldn't dig out of the snow, and are now on a 2nd bale that I'd given up on using. I cut the twines and pull off any of the outer portion that is spoiled, and then they eat from there. The bales are lying flat, not standing on end, so the hay doesn't fall off & scatter like it would if they were on end. They aren't wasting any more hay than they would if I were forking the hay out to them--I always give them plenty so they always leave some anyway. They aren't eating any more than they would if I were feeding them 2 times a day, since even that way they generally have hay available 24/7.

The spoiled hay that I pull off the bales (and that is left at the bottom of each bale) is just left out in the hay yard so far, but the mares leave that and go for the good hay. They've been chewing on some of the unopened bales, but just the ends, so that's not really a problem. Now that I see how much work this is saving me to have the mares out there getting their own feed....I'm kicking myself for putting all the hay out in the hay yard and not in the pastures!!

Next fall I will be putting a certain number of bales in each pasture, and then the majority of the horses will be able to feed themselves.

This year I had enough bales hauled in to last through to the end of March. In March I'll get some more brought in. The fellow I'm buying this hay from has the bales stored in a shed, so they're out of the elements there. When I get my spring supply it will be in good shape yet, with no weathering like it would have if I had the bales sitting here through the winter.

I wouldn't want to feed straight alfalfa this way, because some of the horses would surely eat too much of it, but this hay is a mixed grass/alfalfa. No one is gaining or losing weight, so all is good.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 12, 2011)

I feed round bales. Not to everyone. I have a handful of horses who are separated from the rest that I have to feed small squares. Honestly if I didn't feed round bales I wouldnt be able to keep as many horses as I do. I don't have a storage barn to store alot of small squares. And the round bales can be stored outside. I haven't had any problem with mold or anything. The bottoms get yucky but the horses leave that and move on the new bale that I put out each week. I have a little dolly that I pull behind my pickup to move them around. I can do it all myself with little help. Just have to have someone there to keep the horses back from the gate while I drive in.


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2011)

We have ten minis and only feed round bales when going away for a long break.. usually when we get back most is gone.

We put 2 bales out in two different areas.

Just put it under the tree and on a skid. take off all the twine.

Not something I would use all the time, too much waste, and chance of eating too much..

We like Hay cubes best for us.


----------



## MBennettp (Feb 12, 2011)

We feed round bales exclusively. I roll them into the barn aisle near a stall wall and cut off the twine then wrap the three sides with a cattle panel. The hard keeper mare is in the stall where the bale is and can reach it across the wall. There is not a lot of waste and a bale will last 2-3 weeks depening on the weather.

I don't have a tractor so I go after a bale when I need one. I roll it out of the trailer and into the aisle by myself. The bales that I get weigh 1000-1200 lbs. They are bermuda and prairie grass mix. If the farmer that loads it into your trailer makes sure that the flat side is up, they are pretty easy to roll out.

I find it much easier than trying to load and unload the square bales and also, the horses have access to it 24/7.

As they eat it down, I pull it off of the top and shove it down the sides, when it gets small, I fork it into a spare stall to feed the ones without access and go after another bale.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 12, 2011)

I started last winter with round bails. BEST THING I EVER DID!!

I only use them for the winter months, as there is no waste. But winter is when all of the horses need extra hay.

All are in great weight, and has made winter feeding easier for me.


----------



## walkoffaith (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies! My husband and I are going to get a round bale feeder and start feeding round bales, hopefully soon.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2011)

I started feeding round bales 3 years ago. Now I feed big horses so its better but back then I had both. The bales I have now, there isn’t any waste in them, and they eat it all.

I roll them out by hand to where I need them placed. I used to drag them with my truck but sold my truck. Here good squares run about $3.00 or more for just grass hay. The rounds I am feeding now are alfalfa/grass mixed about 1000 pound bales and I got them for $30 each.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 14, 2011)

walkoffaith said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies! My husband and I are going to get a round bale feeder and start feeding round bales, hopefully soon.




Save some money and do not buy a round bail feeder. I bought cattle panels and cut them in 4" and 6" lengths. I then wired them together and the farmer drops a round bail inside it. Works really well. The holes are large enough for them to put their noses in, but not large enough for them to get their heads caught. As they eat it down I pull off from the top and tuck in the sides. This way the round bail stays on the end where the water runs off and there is almost no waste of hay,


----------



## sundaymom (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is an example of what we have found to be of benefit to the mares and myself.

My husband built two of these for different pastures. Either side of rails can be moved out so a bale of hay sitting on a crate can be placed inside and then the rail side is moved back in position. What you can't see is that attached to the bottm of the rail side is a short straight sheet of thin plywood. We roll the bale in and then slide the flat piece under the edge and the bale itself, holds the sides in place. This has worked great for us.

I have five mares in this pasture that you see in these pictures and one bale lasts them 3 weeks.

Any residue I have left I bag up and save for when the mares start foaling so I don't really have a lot of waste.

Excuse the poop you see..I clean up poop in the pastures everday but this picture was taken after morning poop patrol and midafternoon...ha


----------



## weebiscuit (Feb 14, 2011)

walkoffaith said:


> I currently have 10 miniature horses and am finding it difficult to keep hay in front of them as much as I would like. I have no experience with feeding round bales and am looking for advice. Is it safe, what kind of round bale feeder would be best if any, how fast are my 10 likely to go thru an round bale, do I need to be careful of certain types of hay (as in alfafa) so they don't over do it, etc. Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.


I am one of those people who think round hay bales are only for cattle and should NEVER be fed to any type of equine. They can get moldy and nasty inside, harbor all kinds of bad things, and can cause heaves and respiratory problems in horses.


----------



## weebiscuit (Feb 14, 2011)

sundaymom said:


> Here is an example of what we have found to be of benefit to the mares and myself.
> 
> My husband built two of these for different pastures. Either side of rails can be moved out so a bale of hay sitting on a crate can be placed inside and then the rail side is moved back in position. What you can't see is that attached to the bottm of the rail side is a short straight sheet of thin plywood. We roll the bale in and then slide the flat piece under the edge and the bale itself, holds the sides in place. This has worked great for us.
> 
> ...


That is a really neat feeder! I like the way it contains the hay without it having to be spread on the ground!


----------



## wildoak (Feb 15, 2011)

Round bales are not my favorite way to feed hay, as stated they can hide icky things, but the labor saving aspect sure makes them worthwhile. I have a couple of big horses in the field who get round bales, and a pasture of mini mares that fluctuates from about 8 to 12 or so. We buy them freshly cut when possible and store them under cover - they stay nice & fresh. The little mares can eat through the gate so sometimes there isn't more than half a bale to put out lol. If we put a bale outside for them, I use a regular horse round bale feeder and bungee a tarp over the top to keep it dry. The hay guy has said he will bale any size for us, so we may try smaller ones this year for the little mares - maybe half the size of the big ones.

FYI...I cut the twine off too, but had a mare the other day get tangled up in twine from a bale inside the barn. She was eating through the gate and managed pull some twine out. I found her backed up at least 15 feet from the barn with twine around her back leg, front leg and around her neck, and just standing there trapped. I had been out an hour or so before so she wasn't stuck for too long, but still enough to get in trouble. Thank goodness it wasn't in the middle of the night and 15 degrees - and that she had enough sense to stand still. Moral - if there's a way to get in trouble a horse will find it!





Jan


----------

